# DC v DCC



## d.k.v

noob question but what is the diffrence between the two?


----------



## Boston&Maine

DC stands for direct current (vs. alternating current)... It is the type of current used on two-rail track, where as AC is used on three-rail track... With DC you will only be able to run one locomotive at a time on a track unless you seperate it into blocks...

DCC stands for digital command control... This allows you to control multiple trains on the same track at the same time by taking the DC frequency and transforming it into an AC frequency... If you want to have a big layout this is the way to go... Here is a little tid-bit on DCC...


----------



## d.k.v

thanks so much.But digital is a lil out my price range


----------



## Boston&Maine

d.k.v said:


> thanks so much.But digital is a lil out my price range


Yes, it can be pricey DKV... You will have to wait for the HO experts around here to come in here and explain how you can control multiple locomotives on the same layout with conventional (using DC) mode...


----------



## Southern

d.k.v said:


> noob question but what is the difference between the two?


DC, Direct Current, Old

DCC, Digital control command, New

In DC the power pack supples variable voltage to the loco via the track. the higher the voltage the faster the loco.

In DCC the voltage of the track is constant. the Loco receives a signal as to how much of the use the available voltage to use.

there is a lot more the it than that, but that is it in a nut shell.


----------



## Southern

I don't know squat about DCC. I do know DC.



Boston&Maine said:


> DC stands for direct current (vs. alternating current)... It is the type of current used on two-rail track, where as AC is used on three-rail track... With DC you will only be able to run one locomotive at a time on a track unless you separate it into blocks...
> 
> DCC stands for digital command control... This allows you to control multiple trains on the same track at the same time by taking the DC frequency and transforming it into an AC frequency... If you want to have a big layout this is the way to go... Here is a little tid-bit on DCC...


I sometimes I run five trains on four tracks with DC. The trick (fun) is to work the turnout so that there is not a train crash. Each train runs at a different speed off of the same powerpack. it can geat CRAZZY


----------



## shaygetz

DCC is great, no doubt about it---once you get past the sticker shock. I had half my fleet wired for it at one time because the club I was in had it. When that came to an end, I had to make a choice and DCC lost. Had a grand old time pulling out decoders _(after I figured out a way to jump the plugs, that was a lot of work you know )_ and selling them on Ebay. Never looked back though I'm set up should any large unforeseen cash windfall come my way.


----------



## glgraphix

I have been looking into this same thing (the DCC). I have heard it both ways. But, my question is.... Why do some of the DCC units claim they can run 10 engines off one supply, but some say it want take the strain?
Please explain if anyone "really" knows? I am fixing to purchase a unit, and want to make the best choice.
Thanks, Kevin


----------



## Southern

This might not apply to DCC. Each engine needs wattage (power). the more engines consuming wattage the more the trasnformer must supply. (Watts = volts X amps) If the trans former can not supply the power it might over heat. With DC the trains will just run slower with more trains pulling power from the same transformer. I am not sure if it is the same with DCC. Hope that helps.


----------



## d.k.v

so on dcc i can run a long train with 2-3 locos with no problem?


----------



## glgraphix

Southern said:


> This might not apply to DCC. Each engine needs wattage (power). the more engines consuming wattage the more the trasnformer must supply. (Watts = volts X amps) If the trans former can not supply the power it might over heat. With DC the trains will just run slower with more trains pulling power from the same transformer. I am not sure if it is the same with DCC. Hope that helps.


See, that is the kind of response I was looking for. 
With what most of the "older" hobbiest I have talked to, they are against the DCC. Such as, they dont think it will stand up to all the pull on the transformer for long periods of time. I dont see having to keep switching things back and forth between lines in order to keep up with what is all happening. But, at the same time, I dont want to spend $100 or a lot more for a DCC system that want handle at least what it claims to.
Decisions, decisions, lol.
Kevin


----------



## Southern

glgraphix said:


> See, that is the kind of response I was looking for.
> With what most of the "older" hobbiest I have talked to, they are against the DCC. Such as, they dont think it will stand up to all the pull on the transformer for long periods of time. I dont see having to keep switching things back and forth between lines in order to keep up with what is all happening. But, at the same time, I dont want to spend $100 or a lot more for a DCC system that want handle at least what it claims to.
> Decisions, decisions, lol.
> Kevin


Kevin, I don't have any exprance with DCC. I think I might like it, I just can't take that jump right now.

As for switching things. That is where I have the most fun.


----------

